# Holiday/vacation



## Vivjen (Jul 23, 2015)

I will be lurking less for the next 5 weeks; I am off to South Africa tomorrow, spending some time watching wild animals.
i know this is putting my house at risk of being burgled....so be it!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Enjoy your trip.  SA is beautiful! Love safaris. 

I wouldn't worry about your house.  Nobody knows where it is!

Oh, and we are expecting photos when you return.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

Take your cam and video but leave your guns at home.  Have fun Viv...


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 23, 2015)

Not that keen on photos....I just watch!
i am staying on a private game reserve...I have been before...with 3 days in the Kruger...so I can wake up and say hello to the hippos....can't wait!
wi-fi is very intermittent...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Not that keen on photos....I just watch!
> i am staying on a private game reserve...I have been before...with 3 days in the Kruger...so I can wake up and say hello to the hippos....can't wait!
> wi-fi is very intermittent...



Just watch out.  The hippos charge when scared!  Dawn game walks are my favourite way to see wildlife.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 23, 2015)

We are 20 feet up, and the other side of the river....when I said hello to the hippos before, they always replied!
seriously, it is a magical place..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> We are 20 feet up, and the other side of the river....when I said hello to the hippos before, they always replied!
> seriously, it is a magical place..



Wonderful!  I went to SA for a wedding and never went to a game reserve, but went to many in Uganda.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2015)

Sounds exciting Vivjen, have a wonderful and safe vacation!


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks all....I can't wait!


----------



## Pam (Jul 23, 2015)

Have a great time!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Have a good trip!  Which airline?


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 23, 2015)

British Airways...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Bon voyage!


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Glinda (Jul 23, 2015)

Have fun, Vivjen!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2015)

Have a wonderful vacation Vivjen!


----------

